
VC dollars per capita 2017 – 1. Massachusetts 2. California 3. DC - eoinmurray92
https://kyso.io/eoin/vc-per-state-usa-per-capita
======
eoinmurray92
Notes on data:

VC data comes from the PitchBook Venture Monitor Population data comes from
the USA Census Bureau

